# in and out



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Im on Benadryl due to a severe reaction to a sting (some kind of stinging insect got me).


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Hope you recover quickly!

I HATE when things sting you


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I was stung Wed night around 7pm and my foot is getting worse so mom said I probably have to go to the doctor tomorrow - grrrrr just when I get dropped from insurance due to my age. :sigh:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Feel better ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry Stacey, I hope and pray that your foot gets better and you won't need the doctor.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh jeeze, hope you're okay! My live-in bestfriend recently got stung by something on his hand. It swelled up 3 times its size. We think it may have been a type of Scorpion. But, they don't have scorpions in NJ, right? :scratch:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Ouch! Prayers that you get better quickly. ray:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Don't mess around with it, go to the doc. Hope it is better fast.

Jan


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh yuck! I hope everything goes back to normal soon!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Here's to a fast recovery :thumb: and the others are right let a dr. see it. Bites/stings can be nasty!

No treating yourself w/goat medicines--ya hear??? :laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

im taking antihistamines - dont know how much they are helping though.

Not really into going to a doctor just for him to say "yup you are having a bad reaction" and to just continue with what Im doing.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ouch...I hate getting stung. I got attacked by like 5 wasps last year...that was a fun couple weeks for me with stings on my face, arm, and hand. :doh: Hope you get well soon Stacey. :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I know the Kroger grocery stores around here have a health clinic inside that are supposed to be much cheaper than doctors offices. I have some family that have used them for their kids and they really like them. Wonder if this could be an option? I don't know what you have up your way, or if it's just our state that does this clinic. 
Sure hope you don't have to go to the doctor. I worry about stings all the time. Every day the past week and a half there is a wasp in our dinning room window! We kill it or catch it and throw it out. Last night before I went to bed there was one on my kitchen floor, almost stepped on it! It's just odd as you NEVER see more than one in the house at a time, and I have no idea where they are coming in from.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Darn sting/bite! Hope the swelling starts to go down all on its own.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Parents were worried so I went to doctor. Got steroids. Also have antibiotic if needed (he gave me samples).


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry you had to go, but sounds like your doctor has you on the right track. Hopefully the meds get you feeling better fast. Wonder what in the world could have stung you? Are you allergic to bees?


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm glad you went and got the steroids. They do make you feel yukky but they will heal you quickly. Please take them exactly as prescribed (I know you know that, but I'm a nurse, I gotta say it.)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes I know -- ive taken steroids before


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

WoW!! Don't forget to keep it elevated and make sure the stinger is out.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

we think the stinger was removed about midnight wed night (I got stung wed around 7). My brother is an Paramedic student and he took real good care of me


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Stacey, I use 1% hydrocortisone anti-itch cream - Walmart brand just as good a as name brand. Just rub a little on bit every time you start to feel its irritation and try not to scratch it. Plus all the other stuff your doing. Good luck. Hope you feels better soon.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Ouch! That looks painful. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

I had something bite or sting me last year in the woods at work. My arm swelled up huge in a matter of minutes. I was taken to the doc and put on steroids and was told if I didn't take them it could stay that way for months. I feel your pain it's never fun! Feel better soon


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

How is it this morning? That is really neat that your brother is a paramedic student! Mine is too! :hi5:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it was much better this morning. I worked all day on my feet with no rest so by 1:30pm I was starting to feel it and it was swelling.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Glad it's better. Hope when you are home you will be able to baby it.

Jan


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Ow! Yikes, I hope you will be 100% back to normal SOON! That is never any fun. :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope you have been able to relax this evening and that it is feeling better again!


----------

